# Heuer 1000m Professional Diver



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Wasn't sure where to post this...but decided here would be more appropriate..

Massive Heuer Quartz 1000m Professional Diver.




























Probably from the late 70's, early 80's judging by the AS/ESA movement it has...



















Can't really find out much about the model.....the case looks the same as the Auricoste/Blancpain Spirotechnique, although there are no markings on this to suggest a connection....

Even so, a hefty chunk of SS in pretty near mint condition, and on a Heuer band to boot....it fits well enough, so i have no reason to suspect its not original....not particularly well made though IMO, but then again its lasted this long so must be OK...

And remember this was from a time when Quartz version were more expensive than the mech ones.....shame times have changed...mind you due to current watch snobbery, it enabled me to pick this up for a fraction of what a Automatice Heuer diver would have cost... 

Enjoy

Keith


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

it enabled me to pick this up for a fraction of what a Automatice Heuer diver would have cost...

I bet it still cost a few pennies though!! Awesome watch...I had the Tag Heuer 1000m for about 1 month..just did

not like it though so sold it on...I think your watch design is much better...That dial looks in perfect condition...You

have got yourself a great catch there!


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Worth the wait then?

Id be more than happy with that from the pictures


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

mattbeef said:


> Worth the wait then?
> 
> Id be more than happy with that from the pictures


Oh yes!!! Wearing it now.....


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Lovely and clean / nice and simple - a great catch Keith.


----------



## RHB (Sep 11, 2008)

Thats a beauty mate!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That's exceptionally cool. A big solid lump of watch.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Really smashing Keith, great snatch,

you are spot on about the Auricoste link too I think.



















Andy


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

:blink: Dat's Gorgeous!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Fantastic Keith, well done. Like it a lot.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Love these! Been looking for a while (remember Jase?), but always too late. Congrats on a nice pickup!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Spot on is so many ways, just wish they made them like that today :yes:


----------



## seamonkies (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks great.

The circuits seems to be in as new condition.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Imo that's how a tool watch should look, No fancy CRAP :lol: built simply to be rugged and tell the time.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Love these! Been looking for a while (remember Jase?), but always too late. Congrats on a nice pickup!


First thing I thought of Col


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

Thats one really beautiful Tag Keith. Great catch


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I echo all the above. That seems to be a perfect tool watch. Congrats on finding such a good one.

Rob


----------

